# Great cormorant washing



## carlos58 (Dec 15, 2011)

hello everyone
Adda river-Italy


----------



## Joel_W (Dec 15, 2011)

Two outstanding photos. The action is superb. 

Joel


----------



## carlos58 (Dec 16, 2011)

thank you very much


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Dec 16, 2011)

Very beautiful images.

But I'm wondering what the aim is. If they are meant to document the bird's life, a somewhat faster shutter speed which would maybe have allowed to better see the bird could have been better.


----------



## ChefCanon (Dec 16, 2011)

Good action but I too do not see the message behind the picture. Excellent shot still


----------



## Frequency (Dec 19, 2011)

Your images are always outstanding...this time i too have some hesitations... if these images were included in a sequence preceded by some images were the bird was seen before its action, that together would have made a wonderful sequence. Just my personal feeling 
Regards


----------

